# body kit



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

WHAT YOU THINK?










anyone interested in making a kit that looks something like that?

the front rear and side sills are off a 95 lexus gs by veilside. (modified









rear window spoiler is just something i came up with playing in photoshop.

i think it adds a nice sporty look to the car.

opnions....


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks pretty nice. Can you chop a front pic of the kit?


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

Coco said:


> *Looks pretty nice. Can you chop a front pic of the kit? *


i dont happen to have a pic handy of my car at the right angle but here is what it looks like on the lexus


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

quick chop with what i could find.

its nothing over dramatic, just keeping it nice and simple, just to dress it up a little and add a little more to the bottom of the car


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

NICE


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

damn i really like that second chop. Its about time you get the wheels right on the first chop


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Dang!
The wheels on that Lex look just
like my Axis WSM2's!!!!


----------

